# Ubuntu 20.04 Black screen issue not even cursor for window capture



## KDX (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi all,

Ubuntu: 20.04
OBS-studio: 26.0.2

I am having an issue with getting anything to show up when I add a source, the window capture source will only shows an output with applications I have installed like discord, chromium. windows capture doesn't seem to be working with Ubuntu native applications, file manager, a terminal, and software manager. The windows that are not working seem to just not show anything transparent just the box for it.

And with the screen capture source it only ever shows a black screen no cursor or nothing. I have looked around and people have said its a wayland issue but tried a lot of fixes for that and nothing is working.


----------



## Tuna (Dec 8, 2020)

So what _did_ you try? Run a X11/Xorg session instead of wayland. Usually can select this when logging on.


----------



## KDX (Dec 9, 2020)

Tuna said:


> So what _did_ you try? Run a X11/Xorg session instead of wayland. Usually can select this when logging on.



maybe saying I tried a lot of fixes was an exaggeration. So I went into etc/gdm3/custom.conf uncommenting waylandEnable=false and rebooting the machine. Installed the obs-gnome-screencast plugin found here.

When I run "loginctl show-session 2 -p Type" it comes up with type=x11, I assume that means I'm already using x11 right? or have I got that wrong.


----------



## Tuna (Dec 9, 2020)

Sounds about right. You should use the XSHM and window captures sources in that case though. The gnome screen cast  plugin you mentioned may required some additional packages to be installed (read in the log what may missing if you want to figure out). Its main purpose is to capture screen on a wayland session.

In your case the regular capture methods should be okay. Posting a log may help in either case.


----------



## KDX (Dec 10, 2020)

Tuna said:


> Sounds about right. You should use the XSHM and window captures sources in that case though. The gnome screen cast  plugin you mentioned may required some additional packages to be installed (read in the log what may missing if you want to figure out). Its main purpose is to capture screen on a wayland session.
> 
> In your case the regular capture methods should be okay. Posting a log may help in either case.



From what I can see from the log its this error that may be causing the problem 

```
xcompcap: glXCreatePixmap failed: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
```

Here is the log file as well if I'm missing anything.


----------



## KDX (Dec 10, 2020)

Messing about with the display resolution seemed to fix the problem, even going back to the native resolution, so not sure why that would fix it. Before that, I tried disabling "Allow flipping" in the OpenGL settings. Either way everything is set back to how it was before I messed with it and the normal screen capture (XSHM) works like normal...


----------



## jiapei100 (Aug 14, 2021)

Same issue here.

Ubuntu 20.04
obs-studio: 27.0.1

I've *ONLY* two options from *Sources*.

Window Capture (Xcomposite)
Screen Capture (XSHM)

If I choose *Window Capture (Xcomposite)*, some applications are in black while the others are ok.

Is there a systematic solution to this issue?

Cheers


----------



## Harold (Aug 15, 2021)

How did you install OBS?


----------

